# Enterosgel?



## seljo (Dec 28, 2010)

Has anyone tried enterosgel for ibs-d? 
http://www.enterosgel.eu/en/co-je-to-enterosgel/


----------



## Athan (Oct 8, 2015)

Seems too good to be true..

However I don't know if the "bad" bacteria it claims to eliminate are really bad, since doctors don't seem to know yet which is which (especially concerning IBS-D)

I'd really like to hear from an IBS-D patient who tried it though (can't find any reference to IBS in the site)


----------



## seljo (Dec 28, 2010)

Hm hm... Here i found more information about ibs and enterosgel... http://enteromed.co.uk

But it is too good to be true...i want to try it but.... I hope it isnt scam again... 3 weeks trial costs about 50 eur or 55usd...


----------



## Star82 (Apr 8, 2015)

Im currently trying this, as Im having a bad IBS flare and am 15 weeks pregnant so have to limit my imodium use (which I used to take daily) but so far it doesnt seem to be helping. Infact, it seems to be making things worse. But its only been 2 days so I might not have given it long enough.


----------

